# PR27B Graduate Waiver using Diploma



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello,
I just want to ask if it possoble to apply for PR27B using graduate waiver if i have Diploma in IT from SA univesity that falls under critical skills.


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 2, 2019)

it should be possible.
i got my prp 27b ,with a diploma in Engineering .but i first had to obtain a CSV .
i am not sure if it is a requirement though .

Regards


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

ok did you use graduate Waiver


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 2, 2019)

yes i did .
basically you just attached the waiver to your application.
but note that vfs is not taking a new PRP application currently .


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

okay, noted thanks


----------

